# Problems with owning an older android device



## JayDL (Oct 6, 2016)

I started a new thread, but see the title has been deleted and it has now been moved, could I ask why? It has apparently been added to a old thread that I made, and that is now closed for anymore discussions! That is fair enough to close the previous one, but to edit a new post and move it?

I was legitimately saying in my experience, problems with owning an older android device, and for me personally i was able to solve. It would of been nice if other members were able to comment, and in their experiences have they had similar problems, to add to the thread.

I fully understand that this is a forum and there are rules, obviously. I have broken no rules, and so is it up to a moderator to move my thread, for some disliking, so that others can not contribute A forum is for ideas, conversation, opinions, advice etc that is genuinely related to this website.

I will ask again, please if i may, have other people/members had other technical/software issues owning an older android device.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

One thread was deleted as it was an exact duplicate thread; you posted the same thing thing twice and that is not allowed as it clutters the site. The second was moved to your other thread as it was directly related to that thread and made sense to be joined to that thread.

The issue you experienced is not a common one, not one associated to simply owning an older Android device which many millions of people do, and inserting a new SIM card into a phone generally does not reset a phone or restart it's configuration.


----------



## JayDL (Oct 6, 2016)

As my previous thread had been closed for any further discussion, I could not reply that I had resolved the issue and wanted to tell other members what went wrong. The posting twice though was my error, I do apologise.

I feel the chage of SIM is directly related to the age of my phone. The mcafee security and anti virus was still working in my phone although it had expired, if another antivirus software (CM Security) could find a Trojan, that mcafee could not, was mcafee doing its job of protecting my mobile phone in the first place? My new anti virus/security app constantly updates for new threats, maybe in the background mcafee was doing the same, or not!

I have now installed *Signal *as my social app, as you recall from my previous thread, while I was on *Whatsapp *is when my phone blocked. As my android OS can't be updated anymore, as now we are on version 6...? but my applications are, are they still best suited to an older version of android? This would include security, banking and social apps etc etc. When downloading new applications some do advise which OS their apps are best suited to, maybe for me Mcafee is not suited for my OS.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

McAfee has many different programs, not all of them are antivirus programs; an anti-theft program may not have any antivirus capability. Also not all AV programs consider the same things malware. I personally don't like McAfee AV either.

The Play Store will only offer you apps that are compatible with the version of Android you have, and apps list which versions of Android they support.


----------



## JayDL (Oct 6, 2016)

It's disappointing that not all AV programs, even though they are tested by an independent body, treat threats equally. I wonder though if mcafee AV/S was built from the ground up, or assembled from libraries, especially since migrating from another platforms in the computer world, just to get market share in the mobile phone sector. Ironically since my previous problems with the mcafee software, they have sent me an email asking if I would like to upgrade! Including fingerprint recognition, even I couldn't mess that one up, but maybe depending if I forgot which finger I used... 

When software is pre installed and over time as the device OS gets older, they are then not always optimized, even with patches and updates. Good software is combining code and hardware together. As my phone ages with my current OS that can't be upgraded, newer applications struggle with the ram and processor requirements. Just because it may say a particular OS may suit an application downloaded from "google play" unless hardware considerations also are taken into account, then they are not going to behave, as designed. I've now trimmed down and reinstalled some applications just incase there are traces of the Trojan left, and will in future think of file size, ram, processor, so the old girl keeps going. I've had this Sony for almost 3yrs now, one of my longest lasting, it was engineered well in the beginning, I hope I have her a little while longer, the only thing that will probably finish her, will be the battery, it can only take so many charge/discharge cycles...


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Your Android phone has a virus?


----------



## JayDL (Oct 6, 2016)

Sorry been away for a while, but to your question, yes I had a Trojan...


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

A hard reset should fix that.


----------



## JayDL (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you for that, but my issue has now been resolved. I did think about a hard reset, but apparently it may not of worked, as mcafee may have prevented that option, but also I needed to keep the information I have on the device. Since managing to uninstall mcafee and switching to CM security, for one I have my phone back, but also as its a light application it's not hogging resources, and so is a little faster, but not by much. I'm still keeping the old girl going, but eventually I may have to bite the bullet, and retire her, but not just yet. As this is a three year old phone, each time it updates, it's starting to struggle in more ways than one. But the virus I got was a bit of a shocker, these days nothing is safe, but I had read of security issues with my OS version, as it's 4.3, now we are what, 6 or 7.....


----------

